# Websites & Logos



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Basic 4-5 page Websites built for your Business or Hobby, all you need to supply is a Domain & the hosting and I can hook you up with good prices on both.



Websites only $125 and will be completed in 3-4 days



Also designing logos!!

Price starting @ $50



You need the products and I need the Money :letsdrink





Here are some examples of Websites I have done:

http://www.digitalafterhours.com

http://creditmaterial.com

http://collegebasketballforum.com


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Can I get a number to call you? SHB


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Man... You do nice, clean work. Cash is short right now.... My site needs an update badly. www.mriplastics.com


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I NEED A LOGO YOU GOTTA NUMBER????


----------



## GrouperTrooper (Oct 2, 2007)

I need a website for a music store...guitars, drums, amps, etc.

Contact me, 932-2578 or 699-475510a-6p

Wally


----------

